# Biopsy??



## Charliedog (Aug 2, 2013)

I am new to this forum and this is my first post.. We just came back from the vet with my 10 yr old Charlie to check on a cyst by his ear. The vet tech noticed a lump on his shoulder (how we didn't notice it, I don't know)- it was hard and about 10 cm. Our options were to aspirate it but vet could not guarantee they would be able to get the cells- or biopsy. It sounded like she was pretty sure it was not a lipoma (which he has those) - here's the issue... DH has made it pretty clear that we will not be doing chemo/radiation if it is cancer due to the cost and that he is almost 11. That brings me to wondering if we should even put him through anesthesia and recovery for a biopsy and hopefully removal at this point. He is acting great and has no symptoms of being sick except he has lost a few lbs. (we have him on diet food though so that may be the reason)- he is still 92lbs) .. I guess I just need someone to tell me what they would do in our situation. I am heartbroken at the thought of losing him and can't get myself together.. I appreciate your feedback..

Lisa


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

I'd remove the lump and not test it, in that case! In fact, that's exactly what I did in a very similar situation several years ago. 

ETA welcome to the forum! I hope Charlie continues to be healthy and happy. Every moment we have with our special babies is precious.


----------

